# What's the point of cat beds



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I thought there was some missing from the usual sleeping places :lol: hope Banjo does'nt want his bed today


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

They are just warming it for him - community spirited creatures they are!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> They are just warming it for him - community spirited creatures they are!


:lol: trouble is will they give it up later, me thinks Im going to have to get them some memory foam mattresses


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :lol: trouble is will they give it up later, me thinks Im going to have to get them some memory foam mattresses


Foam has memory? What does it remember? The taste of beer, the bathwater? The dishwater  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Di'Anno sleeps in Moose's bed as well. Then again, he will sleep anywhere =o)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> I thought there was some missing from the usual sleeping places :lol: hope Banjo does'nt want his bed today


That would be a " Cat "astrophe :lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> That would be a " Cat "astrophe :lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Alfie just loves his bed, but wants a king sized one for xmas ..:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that's so cute though!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: great bed raggs I can just see 5 of them in a line :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha! who knows! a girl who jsut bought a kitten from me bought a 4 poster bed with the kittens name on it...never been used!


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Bleu must have slept in his bed, like once! :thumbup: He always sleeps on our bed without fail. I've even knocked him off (by accident) before, and thought that would put him off, but he still came back up lol. :thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Minny-Moo said:


> Bleu must have slept in his bed, like once! :thumbup: He always sleeps on our bed without fail. I've even knocked him off (by accident) before, and thought that would put him off, but he still came back up lol. :thumbup:


they just love to be on the bed with you lol ........best wishes..chris


----------

